# Koi spucken Futter aus



## ynnebeznuk (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich nun meinen Teich komplett restauriert habe und es nun endlich auch mit klarem Wasser und den Wasserwerten klappt habe ich mich entschlossen ein paar Kois in meinen Teich zu setzen. 

Vor kurzen fand bei einem Koihändler in der nähe ein Koifest statt bei dem man auch reichlich Kois erwerben konnte. Habe mich für drei Kois entschieden die alle so 14-16 cm groß sind. Sie stammen alle von Japanischen züchtern. 
Einer ist ein Platinum, einer ein Showa und der dritte ein Sanke.
Ich habe auch gleich vom händler vernünftiges Futter mitgebracht (Pellets) Die erste Woche wollten die Fische gar nicht fressen da das Wasser auch nur 13-15 C hatte. Sie haben sich nur unter Falten versteckt gehabt oder lagen still im Flachwasser. Inzwischen nach weiteren zwei Wochen schwimmen sie munter umher und verstecken sich nicht mehr. 
Das Futter scheint sie jetzt langsam zu interessieren. Ich füttere immer an der selben stelle und sie Kommen auch hin und wollen Futter. Nur wenn sie es fressen, lassen sie es ein paar sekunden im Maul und spucken es wieder aus.
Habe auch noch ein anderes Futter Probiert, mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Die Fische sind noch sehr schreckhaft. deshalb tue ich das Futter lediglich in den Futerring und warte ab. meistens weicht dann das Futter 1 bis zwei tage bis der Futterring leer gefressen ist.

Und damit das nächste Problem. Nach ein Paar Tagen ist der Futterring leer. Also müssen sie es doch fressen oder?

Aber wenn ich sie beobachte spucken sie es wieder aus. 

Beim beobachten mache ich es so: Ich zerdücke das aufgeweichte Futter damit die Luft rausgeht und die Pellets sinken. Dann sehen sie es schneller und stürzen sich auch gleich darauf. Aber es wird prompt wieder ausgespuckt. liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die Pellets die ich zerdrücke schon mehrere tage im Futterring aufweichen?


Ich wäre sehr Dankbar füe eure Hilfe.


----------



## ichmagkois (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi spucken Futter aus*

mhmm tut mir leid aber ich weis nicht woran das liegt  :? hatte bisher noch nie das problem das alles weider ausgespuckt wurde. vlllt mal wenn sie zu hastig gefressen haben aber danach haben sie weiter gefressen.
sry aber weis net was man da machen könnte. vllt liegt es einfach daran das sie lieber aufgeweichtes futter fressen weil es vllt besser zu kauen ist . 
aber ich denke irgendwer wird dir bestimmt helfen können 

mfg


----------



## Ryu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi spucken Futter aus*

Bei meinen Goldis und Kois is es das selbe, sie nehmen es,lutschen es nen moment spucken es wieder aus und nehmen es dann wieder,denke das die stücke zu groß sind als das sie es auf einemal hinter schlucken können. Man merkt aber das bei jedem lutschen das stück etwas dünner/kleiner wird.


----------



## Regs (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi spucken Futter aus*

Hallo Benny,
die drei kleinen Koi werden sich nicht sehr wohl bei Dir fühlen, es sind Gesellschaftsfische die ab fünf Stück gehalten werden möchten. Kein Wunder, wenn sie sich verstecken und Unwohlsein zeigen.

Hier schrieb gerade jemand, dass seine Fische sich nicht in den Futterring trauen würden. Hast Du mal versucht, den Ring weg zu lassen?

Futter das mehrere Tage alt ist solltest Du aus dem Teich entfernen, es gammelt vor sich hin und zersetzt sich.


----------



## Sveni (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi spucken Futter aus*

Hallo Benny,

ich muß hier Regine zustimmen. Lieber noch 2 oder 3 Koi´s dazu. Deine Anlage gibt es doch problemlos her.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Koi´s sind sehr empfindlich, was Wasserwerte und Temperatur angeht. Auch müssen sie sich erst an ihr neues zu Hause gewöhnen.
In der Eingewöhnungsphase, z.B. bei neu angelegten Teichen, oder bei Zukauf, oder wenn sie aus dem Winterquartier in den Teich gesetzt werden, zeigen die Fische wenig Interresse am Futter. Das ausspucken kann auch ein Indiz für falsches Futter sein. Ich verwende zum Beispiel im Frühjahr ein Vitaminfutter aus verschiedensten Bestandteilen und dabei sind leicht rötliche Kugeln. Diese wurden in den ersten Wochen immer ausgespuckt. Mitlerweile wird´s aber gefressen. Manchmal, wenn die Futtergier zu groß war, kommt es vor, das das eine oder andere mal noch gespuckt wird.

Ich würde insgesamt vorschlagen:

-2-3 Koi´s zukaufen
-Kleine Mengen füttern
-nicht gefressenes Futter rauschkeschern
-eventuell ein zweites oder drittes Futter ( z.B. getrocknete Bachflohkrebse ) testen

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## ynnebeznuk (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi spucken Futter aus*

Hallo!

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!

Habe heute nochmal genau beobachtet.

Habe zuerst das überschüssigee Futter entfernt dann nochmal ca. 20 Pellets in den Futterring gelegt. Sie haben auch der Futterstelle gewartet und immer wieder gegründelt und nach Futter gesucht. Sie suchen aber trotzdem weiter auf dem Boden. Es hat bestimmt ne Halbe Stunde gedauert bis mal einer sich ein Stück aus dem Ring genommen hat. Ich denke sie Wissen wo das Futter ist, aber sie haben irgendwie kein interesse daran. Sie schnappen sich ein stück (einer hat es diesmal sogar nicht ausgespuckt) und schwimmen dann ganz ruhig weiter. 
Es hat ne Stunde gedauert bis wieder einer was aus dem Ring genommen hat.

Sie haben keine Angst vor dem Futterring. Sie sind ganz ruhig beim Fressen. 

Mir kommt es so vor als ob sie Satt sind und deshalb nicht fressen wollen. Man könnte doch meinen, dass sie, wenn sie einmal fressen gefunden haben, in einen Fressrausch verfallen und alles leer fressen.
Wenn sich einer was aus dem Futterring nimmt, dann schwimmen die anderen auch nur um den Ring herum und schauen wie er frisst, sie haben aber irgendwie kein interesse am Futter.

Das Futter was bereits am boden liegt wird anders angenommen, da streiten die sich beinahe drum. Aber das spucken sie halt immer aus.

Aus dem Futterring wird das Futter zu 50% gefressen. Aber da haben die irgendwie kein Interesse dran.

Achso, die Wassertemperatur und Wasserwerte werden täglich kontrolliert (alles im Grünen bereich) bis auf den PH wert, der ist mit 6,5 ein bisschen niedrig.

Habe überlegt, sie mal ein paar Tage Hungern zu lassen, vielleicht bekommen sie ja dann etwas Hunger.

Noch zwei Kois sind im Moment nicht drin. Habe für die drei Burschen schon über 180 € bezahlt. 

Bachflohkrebse hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Werde ich mal welche besorgen.

MFG, Benny.


----------



## Sveni (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi spucken Futter aus*

Hallo Benny,

es ist kein Problem für die Koi´s, wenn sie mal ein paar Tage nicht gefüttert werden.
Ich würde sie weiterhin, mit ganz kleinen Mengen, an den Futterring gewöhnen. Nur Geduld, das klappt schon!!!! Die derzeit ansteigenden Wassertemperaturen helfen hier auch. Das Futter sollte keine Stunde im Ring/Teich sein. Lieber etwas später noch ein wenig nachfüttern.

Der PH Wert ist wirklich etwas niedrig. Sollte mehr in Richtung 7 - 8 gehen!

Das mit dem Zukauf ist schade und auch garantiert nicht besonders gut für dei Fische.
Vielleicht überlegst es dir noch einmal? Es müssen doch nicht immer echte ´´Japaner´´ sein.
Meine EURO-Koi´s haben phantastische Farben, waren relativ günstig und sind nicht ganz so Anspruchsvoll was die Wasserwerte betrifft ...und Freude bereiten sie mir auch ohne Ende! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------

